# Urbex Injuries....



## j3bu

I guess this applies to the people who've been doing this for a while now but has anyone injured themselves....or maybe nearly died(!) while exploring?
I did this about two years ago on a window pane which still had glass in it, it's deeper than it looks (I forget where I was):





Obviously this is very minor but i've never really injured myself other than this.

So what have you done?


----------



## Foxylady

One of mine is such a funny story that it's almost an urban legend!
I was at art college and some of us used to explore abandoned places during breaks, lunchtimes, etc. There was a lovely old house up the road that we'd planned to meet at. Myself and another girl got there before the guys and were having a look around upstairs when she looked out of the window and said 'They're coming up the drive. Let's hide'. Stupidly, I ran into a bedroom and leaped behind the door. The next thing I knew, I'd fallen halfway through the floor up to my hips (thank goodness for child-bearing hips! ) with a yell. My mate helped to pull me out and we went back to college, me covered in plaster dust and scratches.
Later on my mate asked one of the guys 'What happened to you?' To which he replied...we were halfway up the drive when we heard this horrible scream, so we legged it! 
Apart from that I've been scratched a couple of times by brambles and got stuck fast in a chalk heap...nothing major.


----------



## smileysal

Mine are usually cuts and bruises on my legs, top of arms, or back, or the whole lot depending where or what im trying to climb through. Not had any major injuries so far, but i guess theres always a chance we could get seriously injured with the nature of what we do. 

Good post.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Reaperman

Little cuts and bruises more often than I can count.

I've had two trips to A+E Through exploring, Oddly both Happened at Chatterly Whitfield! Dangerous site that.

One time I was going through some trees and got poked in the eye by a branch, went to A+E the following day after having severe pain in my eye, Treated with eye drops and it got better.

On the second occasion I stabbed my hand climbing The Chatterly perimeter fence in the wet. The fence is a nasty 8 Feet palisade job, not a nice climb even in the dry. I slipped as I was lowering myself down and gouged an inch long hole in the palm of my hand, damaging a nerve. Back at the car I washed it in saline solution, bandaged it up and drove to A+E where I had it stitched up. The following day I was back out exploring Royal Doulton. For a short while I had a loss of feeling in my two middle fingers but after a few months it came back.

Both incidents happened at night which really goes to show that its easy to slip up in the dark and in the wet.

Rm


----------



## Foxylady

Ooh, just remembered...when at St George's in Stoke-on-Trent, I tore a hole in my top and scratched my back whilst squeezing through the entry point.


----------



## King Al

I fell down the stairs on the hill once, it was my own falt, it felt like the top step was about to go so my reflex reaction was to jump backwards but I didn't clear my feet and so went down the stairs like a cartoon. I didn't break any thing and it wasnt that bad at first but I ended up with bruises all up my back and a strained elbow and a dented ego


----------



## Goldie87

I managed to cut myself on some glass in Severalls admin once, thats about it, oh apart from getting hit on the head by a wet floor cone (dont ask!) 
I tripped on some stairs in High Royds, but managed to save myself after I had fallen down only a few steps. I remember once one of our group stumbled in the long grass at Severalls, did a saumersault through the air, then went rolling through the grass for some distance (finished up with a badly bruised back)


----------



## sheep2405

Cuts and bruises mainly, but have the tendancy to put my knee out now and then, and have to put it back or get help to put it back in.


----------



## snappel

Reaperman said:


> I've had two trips to A+E Through exploring, Oddly both Happened at Chatterly Whitfield! Dangerous site that.


Yes, that fence is a nasty one. I helped someone over that and he so nearly got horrendously impaled. I think it's impossible to have a good look at Chatterley without letting some blood!


----------



## mr_bones

I'd put up the picture of my finger that i cut open at a monastery in Manchester but it's a bit gorey. Other than that i've had various cuts and bruises and walked down an open inspection cover at Cane Hill which bruised up for weeks.


----------



## fuzzball

I think in honesty my worst exploration injury is one that will show in later life 
While exploring the Purnell plant in Paulton near Bristol I think I must have breathed in a fairly nice little cocktail of semi-lethal carcinogens!
Ahh oh well, worth it, the place was epic.
x


----------



## cookiebizkit

i have so far twisted my ankle at marylands College.

badly bruised me shoulder in shorts tunnels

Cut me arm at longcross Barracks (2 inch Scar)

cut me leg open at witley

and some of the scratches and bumps you will get so not alot 

cookiebizkit


----------



## fezzyben

Does a splinter count?


----------



## Alias

various cuts and bruises, but my most interesting was a trip to the doctors for a rash I got after going into the River Westbourne drain/sewer. The rash turned out to be an allergic reaction to the female contraceptive pill that is present down there lol


----------



## smileysal

sorry for laughing but that one is funny lol


----------



## Braveheart1984

Almost injured a very sensitive part of my lower anatomy on the Chatterley Whitfield fence. I was a bit shaky climbing over, and it's the thought of what might have been


----------



## j3bu

Braveheart1984 said:


> Almost injured a very sensitive part of my lower anatomy on the Chatterley Whitfield fence. I was a bit shaky climbing over, and it's the thought of what might have been



owwwww! I've nearly done this too!


----------



## Jondoe_264

Don't like the sound of your palm injury Joe, urgh! 

Never really been badly injured, worst and coincidentally most amusing was due to bright sunlight and a lapse in judgement. Running down a very steep spoil mound, a story starting like that is never going to end well. So, running down the mound, one of those slopes that's so steep you can't do anything other than run down it, heading towards a gap in the fence at the bottom. The bright sun made it nigh on imposible to notice the last remaining stretch of fence wire still in place across the gap, at around face height! I ran nose first in to it, it literally clotheslined me off my feet to a point of being mid air, horizontal to the ground, at which point I swiftly fell, landing laid out flat with a bloody, but happily not broken, nose. I'll dig out a pic! LOL! 

JD


----------



## mcspringzy

Half of a ceiling of an office fell on me and a friend once. We can look back at it now and laugh but at the time...


I only got a longish cut doing down the centre of my back from it, think its a bit scared but I can't see it


----------



## Mr Sam

nothing worth mentioning .... yet


----------



## communist daughter

my friend was trying to climb into bramhope tunnel tower when id gone round the corner to take pictures of the portal, (i had told her not to, cos there was no floor under the window but she'd tried anyway!) she managed to get up to the window and fell about 15-20 foot onto her wrist and head. her wrist was the worst, very, very badly broken. Like, at an angle...

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a117/alk192/DSCF0334.jpg

and we had to get her to a hospital from the middle of nowhere whilst lying about where we'd been. It was mental. 

she spent three days in hospital anyway, she was fine though. Nice scar on her forehead to remember it by.


----------



## King Al

She was luckey you were there, it could have been a lot worse glad she was ok in the end though


----------



## Reaperman

communist daughter said:


> my friend was trying to climb into bramhope tunnel tower when id gone round the corner to take pictures of the portal, (i had told her not to, cos there was no floor under the window but she'd tried anyway!) she managed to get up to the window and fell about 15-20 foot onto her wrist and head. her wrist was the worst, very, very badly broken. Like, at an angle...
> 
> http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a117/alk192/DSCF0334.jpg
> 
> and we had to get her to a hospital from the middle of nowhere whilst lying about where we'd been. It was mental.
> 
> she spent three days in hospital anyway, she was fine though. Nice scar on her forehead to remember it by.



Thats the first story I've heard that resulted in a Hospital stay! Sounds very painful, I trust she wasn't put off from exploring?


----------



## UrbanX

Yowuch! That must win! So far so lucky for me, only cuts & scratches. Far too many testicle / barbed wire near misses though! 

Havent had a splinter for 3 weeks now, touch wood...


----------



## communist daughter

Reaperman said:


> Thats the first story I've heard that resulted in a Hospital stay! Sounds very painful, I trust she wasn't put off from exploring?




no not at all, i think we went out again the week after she was out of l'hopital! And yes, they had to give her considerable amounts of morphine just to examine her properly. Possibly the worst 7 hours of my life, waiting in that hospital!


----------



## saul_son

I've had quite a few over the years.

A recent one was standing on my own hand whilst two fingers were inside the upright of a section on Heras fence at Parkside Asylum. I expected to take my glove off and see that I needed stitches but it was just a deep bloody grove. 

Others include; I nearly poking my eye out on a tree branch at Boddingtons Brewery and decking my knee jumping over a wall at the Royal in Wolverhampton whilst escaping the seccers.


----------



## Wishmaster

I once ended up with two broken ribs whilst exploring at Fall Birch Hospital 

It was a result of climbing through a window with my tripod stuffed in the front of my jacket, leaning through, hearing my ribs crack and falling with a thudd into the room, dying in agony 

Took a couple of months for the pain to go away, although no hospital visit


----------



## cogito

Aside from the obvious little cuts, bruises and bumps... I recently had a little "mishap" on a recon outing at night. It was pretty dark, and behind a wall I was climbing over was even darker but I could just about make out what I thought was the floor amongst some not-too-bad brambles. So I jumped down from the wall, only to find out that the brambles are about chest height! AND I was wearing shorts... AND when I landed I fell straight backwards onto my back as I hadn't anticipated the height.

Cue a LOT of deep scratches all over my legs and lower back. Took a while to get up as I couldn't put my hands down either. 

I can safely say I've learnt from that mistake.


----------



## **Mudlark**

i HATE brambles!!!
Went on a recce with some newbies a little while back, was going to take them to to one site but it turned out to be full of chavers so we didnt go.
Decided to take a trip down to the oceana business park instead. 
It was dark, and we couldn't see but once we had squeezed through the fence, the path along the side ran out and we ended up picking through many, many prickles. 
Not having expected prickles (Brambles AND hawthorne trees, nasty!) i didnt have the heaviest of trousers on and when i got back my legs were ripped to shreads, with blood running down my legs into my socks!
thats why i hate prickles!!!!

Got stabbed with something at cherry knowles too that went through my shoe and into the top of my foot... a few days later when the pain wouldnt go away, the doctor squeezed some lovely smelling gunk out of it and put me on antibiotics......
Thats about it for me!


----------



## NobodyGirl

If someones gonna get hurt or fall over on an explore, its me!

Received two injury's at Friargate warehouse, One jumping down into the underground area, from a large beam that I didn't dodge well enough, left a large cut and massive bruise around it, I carried on with the explore but it started to get worse as I was at my car when MikeyMike thought it funny to boot me where it was, not realizing how much pain I was in already. That was over a month or so ago and the area is still bruised and is numb to touch which is quite strange. I must have killed some nerves. 

Got another from Friargate. Was climbing onto the car blocking an entrance to get a different shot, on my way back down, part of the crushed car stabbed me in the back of my leg, left me with a large nasty cut. thats gone, I have a nice scar tho lol. 

Cut my hand up climbing through a window at the Mill in Derby. Was to excited and didn't look where I was putting my hands. I diddn't realize I had done it until I saw my camera was covered in blood. It was a rather nasty cut, I'm surprised I didn't feel it. 


Other that I'm just covered in small cuts and bruises on my arms from various scrapes and falls.


----------



## BigLoada

This is a photo of my arm the night I was savaged by a German Shepherd. That was February and my arm still pains from time to time and I have no feeling in the upper arm where a fang penetrated deeply.


----------



## digitalxspace

I think the worst i have had is when walking on a factory roof a few years ago. The roof was asbestos and i knew the risks so i was walking were the beams were. That was until i could see down my "female" mates top below and i lost concentration and wondered off the beam. Luckily i only fell through to my waist, my belt saving me from a fifty foot drop! i did though have a huge cut/graze on the side of me. Was worth the peek i got though


----------



## thompski

Seem to be quite lucky compared to most, I had a bad case of bramble wounds last Thursday, trying to get a look at an old bridge on a railway line (more a linear jungle). That was quite unpleasant, plus the fact I was walking in Nettles.

Fell from the hoardings of Derby Bus Station in 2006, ripped my hoodie and collected a pretty cool scab from that.


----------



## Pegasus2

she_geordie said:


> Got stabbed with something at cherry knowles too that went through my shoe and into the top of my foot... a few days later when the pain wouldnt go away, the doctor squeezed some lovely smelling gunk out of it and put me on antibiotics......
> Thats about it for me!



Armored boots. get some


----------



## **Mudlark**

too right 
Thought my walking boots would be enough but obvoiusly not, as whatever it was came in through the top.....
time for that new pair of doc martins i've been promising myself for bloody ages.....


----------



## Pegasus2

she_geordie said:


> too right
> Thought my walking boots would be enough but obvoiusly not, as whatever it was came in through the top.....
> time for that new pair of doc martins i've been promising myself for bloody ages.....



I work in the Motor vehicle trade. The boots I go exploring in are my work boots. 

They cost £80 but have stong steel toe caps, puncture resistant armored steel midsole, anti static, oil and petrochemical resistant, acid resistant, heat resistant, oil slip resistant and electricaly insulate you from earth up to some stupid resistance.

Really well worth it. You don't have to watch where your walking all the time unless your on dodgy floors. You know your feet are safe where ever you go.


----------



## The_Revolution

Currently my legs are covered in scars from the past month or so; but it's the injuries, aches and pains you can't see that get me (getting old). If you haven't got a few cuts and bruises then you haven't tried hard enough to get in a place.

Nearly lost my anal virginity to tree last night.......


----------



## Urban Mole

Same as most of the others, cuts and bruises, and bramble scars etc, but I did also banged my head a goodun whilst getting into London Road shelter, on the rusty girder beam just before you go through the wall.
Stupid this is, I did it again, 3 days later on my return, 2" away from the first time :icon_evil

I was nearly impaled by a bull whilst in his field looking for an HAA site


----------



## Bishop

Being a lanky streak of piss it's not hard for me to find something to nut myself on, I see a door frame and I automatically duck, force of habit. Whilst in a small tunnel that had been converted into a pillbox I made the big mistake of shining my torch at the floor and forgot all about the bastard door frame and jeez did it knock me for six when I walked into it.

Here's a snap of what I nutted (pics by Krela).






And here's a pic of the damage. Admittedly it doesn't look too bad but it took flaming ages to stop the bleeding. I got mild concussion. It rewired my brain a bit. After this accident I saw things a lot differently, got direction, found ambition, it definitely altered my perception. To be honest I was rather out there for a good time afterwards but eventually I settled down and (at the risk of sounding a bit new age) found myself and then turned my life around.






Best accident I've ever had.

B


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

badly sprained my ankle jumping over a fence having done my first tower crane last dec.....still hurts now


----------



## saul_son

Bishop said:


> Best accident I've ever had.
> 
> B



Classic line.


----------



## cogito

digitalxspace said:


> I think the worst i have had is when walking on a factory roof a few years ago. The roof was asbestos and i knew the risks so i was walking were the beams were. That was until i could see down my "female" mates top below and i lost concentration and wondered off the beam. Luckily i only fell through to my waist, my belt saving me from a fifty foot drop! i did though have a huge cut/graze on the side of me. Was worth the peek i got though



Legend!


----------



## rookinella

Well, I can finally add to this thread! I just broke my foot walking AWAY from an explore, not DURING....AWAY. I managed to trip over my other leg after exploring Apostles Cathedral this evening followed by an explore of the BRI. Nice!


----------



## krela

rookinella said:


> followed by an explore of the BRI. Nice!



Well at least you were in the right place to get it fixed then!


----------



## CitadelMonkey

BigLoada said:


> This is a photo of my arm the night I was savaged by a German Shepherd. That was February and my arm still pains from time to time and I have no feeling in the upper arm where a fang penetrated deeply.



Shit..... was that while exploring???? I hope you've engaged a decent solicitor!!!!!!!!!

Apart from the usual bumps, cuts and scrapes the only 'bad' injuries i've suffered were managing to slice my head on a broken window pane (lots of blood but not life threatening, thank god)and rip a tendon in my elbow while falling out of Detached Bastion.


----------



## BigLoada

CitadelMonkey said:


> Shit..... was that while exploring???? I hope you've engaged a decent solicitor!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Apart from the usual bumps, cuts and scrapes the only 'bad' injuries i've suffered were managing to slice my head on a broken window pane (lots of blood but not life threatening, thank god)and rip a tendon in my elbow while falling out of Detached Bastion.



Yep that was whilst exploring an abandoned school. Didnt bother with a soicitor, its just one of those risks you take when out I guess.


----------



## UrbanX

I take it they issued the official three verbal warnings first...


----------



## BigLoada

UrbanX said:


> I take it they issued the official three verbal warnings first...



No, I was trapped at the time with nowhere to run. Still, the scars look good and I can tell the grandkids about the time I fought a grizzly bear single with my bare hands


----------



## LeatherDome

I sometimes wonder whether doing this sort of hobby solo is the best thing to do.

Most of the stuff above has just convinced me to stop worrying about that.


----------



## Foxylady

LeatherDome said:


> I sometimes wonder whether doing this sort of hobby solo is the best thing to do.
> 
> Most of the stuff above has just convinced me to stop worrying about that.



 Funny you should say that, because my few 'accidents' have been when with others. I think I'm a lot more careful when I'm on my own, which I usually am. Good point made, LD.


----------



## Bryag

I ripped my jeans at Glen O Dee. 

Generally I am pretty careful, I used to study martial arts, so I have good balance and know how to fall without hurting myself. Of course I suffer the usual bramble, gorse and rosebush attacks, but I do not regard them as "real" injuries.

Foxy, your falling through the floor would have been classic if your mates had been in the room below!


----------



## turkey

The worst injury i've ever had (touch wood) was at Hunt Brothers Foundry on a visit with Dweeb and WOTS.

A trip to A&E later, with a superglued head we were exploring the Wolverhampton Royal an hour later 






turk


----------



## krela

Looks nasty turkey.

I've had more injuries in the past 4 hours trying to tame my garden than I've ever had urbexing!


----------



## bungle666

i deep gashed the inside of my arm when a rotten window sill gave way as i was jumping through a broken window at knoll spinning!!

its a good job my neighbor is a district nurse!! saves queing at A&E for hours to get a few stiches!!

B..


----------



## magnimatt

i fratured my "tibia" what ever that is i just hurt my leg i jumped of a roof of the aaor bunker in worsley i didnt think it was that high. oops 
matt
lucky you bungle with the next door nurse


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

my first crane last year i really badly sprained my ankle jumping over the fence and was off work for a while, and tonite ive twisted my right knee & quite a lot of pain atm 

but both injuries were worth it!


----------



## Mr Sam

i think ive broken my toe 

dont know how or even when  felt a bit uncomfortable the day after the water tower climb at BUSM but i cant rember kicking anything or landing awkward or anything, its now causing me quite a bit of grief unless im in boots which totally took the pain away today round royds, soon came back after having a pair of more flexible trainers on


----------



## Silverfox

MrB got sent a text containing my omst recent urbex injury, a rather nasty very deep inch long cut on the palm of my hand


----------



## *MrB*

Silverfox said:


> MrB got sent a text containing my omst recent urbex injury, a rather nasty very deep inch long cut on the palm of my hand



Yes, that looked a nasty gash in your hand. Or are you talking about the cut you did when you fell over


----------



## spacepunk

Hogweed man:arghh:, I got a blister on my left shin and knee and another on my left hand. Bloody itchy. Must've got them that day I was in that stupid quarry at Redford. Need to go to the Docs for some cortisone pills and seemingly the blisters leave scars!


----------



## BigLoada

spacepunk said:


> Hogweed man:arghh:, I got a blister on my left shin and knee and another on my left hand. Bloody itchy. Must've got them that day I was in that stupid quarry at Redford. Need to go to the Docs for some cortisone pills and seemingly the blisters leave scars!



Ahh man, I came across some giant hogweed in Scotland when I was a kid. Cannot remember where exactly but that stuff is evil!


----------



## lilli

Well at the moment I look like I tried to vote for the MDC!! 

Must be my age I seem to bruise a lot more easily now I am past 30  half of my right leg is lovely shades of black,purple, blue,red and yellow!!  and that was just getting over some moderate fencing!! No skirts for me at work this week!


----------



## clairi

When I was out at Bangour I was in villa 25/26 and I was walking up the stairs and it was pitch black so I couldnt see anything (as my pal forgot the torch ) so there was a hand towel dispenser on the stairs but it was broken and I sliced my leg open. I've still got the scar.


----------



## spacepunk

Dontcha love scars, gives a person character.
When I'm old and can urbex no more, I'll be able to tell the grand-kids about my adventures thanks to my scars.They're like a map of life.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim

If you know the drain holes you get aroung old military instillations, about 12" x 18". Well I was not really looking were I was going and my left leg ended up in one. Anyway it takes a hell of allot for me to bruise.







I make no apologies for the hairy leg. I'm a mountain biker not a roady.






And the back of mt leg.


----------



## iainregan

i have had the odd scratch...
I did nearly drown though, I was trying to get into lion mills (soham) and i steppedinto the mudd and started sinking i (thankgod) managed to get my camera and lenses onto the bank but my phone and psp went to they great electronics store in the sky. i suppose the water/mud came upto mid/upper chest. I laugh about it now i had to walk all the way back home with no shoes and covered in stinking mud.


----------



## natalion

I haven't had anything exciting happen to me the most ive had is scratches and bruses






Kinda boring in comparison


----------



## orangeacid

That looks gash. Ahem. Sexy new avatar, looks familiar 

I've never had anything exciting, just a dodgy ankle numerous bits of ripped clothing and i invariably manage to get tiny but annoying glass cuts on my hands whenever I climb anything.


----------



## UrbanX

That's the neatest scratch I've ever seen!


----------



## Pegasus2

I see the rose bushes have started using rulers now!


----------



## natalion

Haha  yeah but when my leg's straight its a perfect semi-circle


----------



## Earth Worm Jim

I know who has the better looking legs.


----------



## Urban-Warrior

*In own house!*

Not exactly an Uberex injury but still this is what happened when i fell through my own front door!






total of 37 stitches internal and external, 4 hours in theater to repair the tendons and arteries and months of physio!

Dont mess with glass


----------



## Earth Worm Jim

That's going to leave a scar. I hope you haven't lost any dexterity.
Not so groovy.


----------



## Urban-Warrior

Earth Worm Jim said:


> That's going to leave a scar. I hope you haven't lost any dexterity.
> Not so groovy.



aye the scars like a big Z on he wrist.. nah no movement or feeling lost luckily.. have been leaping over walls and over fences since


----------



## randomnut

About a year and a half ago, I was climbing over a fence to explore a closed fun fair. The way in was OK but on the way out, slipped and jabbed the top of a spikey fence right into my armpit.

Trying to explain that to the hospital staff was more than hilarious, I think I made their night.
10 stitches it took though 

Also, whilst not an injury I was once mailciously chased by two clowns in a transit van for trying to explore a circus that had pitched up on a local field. Not cool.


----------



## Exploretime

Sorry about the picture quality but this is my finger after i slammed the car door on it, ouch!!

http://i527.photobucket.com/albums/cc355/dumptyboy/034.jpg


----------



## smileysal

randomnut said:


> I was once mailciously chased by two clowns in a transit van for trying to explore a circus that has pitched up on a local field.



I'm sorry, but that's just made me spit my coffee all over the pc.  Visuallising two clowns in full make up and dress chasing after you in a transit. That's just class


----------



## Foxylady

smileysal said:


> I'm sorry, but that's just made me spit my coffee all over the pc.  Visuallising two clowns in full make up and dress chasing after you in a transit. That's just class



I must have missed reading that. Fortunately I'd just finished my coffee!


----------



## huggles

Don't tell me they had the music going and a bubble machine on the van!


----------



## Richard Davies

I presume the doors didn't all off & the engine give up with a bang & a cloud of smoke? 

My brother once just saw a clown driving a car while on a walk, & though that was funny.


----------



## Pegasus2

randomnut said:


> Also, whilst not an injury I was once mailciously chased by two clowns in a transit van for trying to explore a circus that had pitched up on a local field. Not cool.



I see they take security seriously at circuses lool.


----------



## MD

randomnut said:


> Also, whilst not an injury I was once mailciously chased by two clowns in a transit van for trying to explore a circus that had pitched up on a local field. Not cool.


mate that is one of the best posts ive read

did they throw a bucket of bits of paper at you or ask if you would like to sniff their flowers!!!!
also how did they drive with the big shoes on that clowns wear??


----------



## huggles

I got my first injury yesterday, I feel so proud!

Some of you might recognise this place. I'd walked past this without problem but coming back I was looking through the window to make sure the hosues right next to us weren't watching. As I slinked past the window I decided to get some speed up so I'd only be able to be seen for a split second.


*bang* - right in the side of my head. I think my ear took most of the impact.


----------



## ThenewMendoza

Sheep2405 after taking a tumble in Manchester. 




TnM


----------



## sheep2405

But its gone now, without even a bruise


----------



## NobodyGirl

Got a nice bloody bruise on my shin from last nights explore, looks a mess!!!!!


----------



## sheep2405

I wanted a bruise or something but today nothing not even pain


----------



## smileysal

Latest one is a scratch down the side of my leg. can't remember how i did it tho  and i only did it yesterday


----------



## t-bone

mmmm well so far I've been lucky looking at what you lot have done.
A very near faceplant while at st mary's asylum in stannington and a few bumps and grazes but nothing major.

However did have to help another explorer who drove a nail thru her foot.

moral of the story...
Cary some basic 1st aid kit wear decent boots and watch where your bloody walking


----------



## Mr Sam

i got a scratch on my wrist and a nick in my thumb yesterday and cant recall doing either


----------



## thecollector

randomnut said:


> Also, whilst not an injury I was once mailciously chased by two clowns in a transit van for trying to explore a circus that had pitched up on a local field. Not cool.




This is a joke? Must be kidding!


----------



## randomnut

thecollector said:


> This is a joke? Must be kidding!



Nope, thats straight up. Myself and a friend were having a look around, and these 2 russian clowns got all pissed about it, jumped in their transit van and chased us across the field.


----------



## thecollector

randomnut said:


> Nope, thats straight up. Myself and a friend were having a look around, and these 2 russian clowns got all pissed about it, jumped in their transit van and chased us across the field.



Why didn't you ask them for their autographs? No bottle!!


----------



## Pegasus2

lol, that reminded me of this.










PS: Were those malicious clowns armed with party popers and silly string as a deterrent?


----------



## NobodyGirl

Jonas-Smith said:


> Not exactly an Uberex injury but still this is what happened when i fell through my own front door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> total of 37 stitches internal and external, 4 hours in theater to repair the tendons and arteries and months of physio!
> 
> Dont mess with glass




Did you not just get your ass kicked by Zorrow?

Awesome scar!!!


----------



## nutnut

Not an Urbex injury, just one resulting from pure stupidity and LAGER! I know a few of my fellow urbexers on here will be wanting to see this and i am sure a few others will enjoy my stupidity 

I just happened to jump out of a first floor window (and no i was not on mushrooms etc. etc. just beer) as you do-when pissed and landed on my patio with an almighty crunch!

Result, shattered and disslocated ankle = 5 days in hostpital, 4 hour operation to fix plates into myankle to hold it all together again 

Should be great fun at the airport next time going through the metal detector 

Anyway pics





A few screws in here to hold it all together and 8 staples to finish things off.





Lots more screws and a plate in here to sort this side out and 21 staples to finish off with.

Going to get a few snaps of the xrays when i go back to hostpital the first week in June, so keep your eye out for an update 

You may now take the piss!


----------



## thompski

(Warning: contains flabtastic Thompski nudity)





Not really an injury however I had to have a 24 hour heart monitor the other week, upon leaving the hospital I spotted two Nursing accomodation towers being demolished.






Ric and I rooftopped the said towers later that evening.






I went in the next day with a huge smirk on my face. Sadly for you all I have no medical issues, so shall continue to be a Derbyshire thorn in your collective sides for some time yet (I presume so anyway).


----------



## krela

nutnut said:


> Should be great fun at the airport next time going through the metal detector



Alas not, surgical steel does not set them off.

Good luck with your recovery!


----------



## nutnut

Cheers Krela.

I was looking foward to causing chaos at Gatwick in a couple of weeks


----------



## james.s

Not urbex related either. But here is what remains of my reconstructed finger after I sectioned it with a bandsaw. I did the other one with a BUTTER KNIFE!!!
But there is no such scar.


> Not really an injury however I had to have a 24 hour heart monitor the other week, upon leaving the hospital I spotted two Nursing accomodation towers being demolished.


Thompski, was your heart monitor incident really to do with the demolition of the towers


----------



## thompski

james.s said:


> Thompski, was your heart monitor incident really to do with the demolition of the towers



Nope, it was due to a Virus I had in March messing around with my heart, the monitor was a precautionary measure to make sure there was nothing more serious (which it couldn't have been as it took the Hospital a month to arrange an appointment) - and no I haven't been to Mexico recently.


----------



## boothy

Whilst exploring the Great central railway Whetstone
I stood on a massive nail,it went straight through the sole of my foot and out the top,I know it was bad but when i took my welly off,my foot swelled up twice the size. owch ! I couldn't walk properly for a week.


----------



## james.s

thompski said:


> Nope, it was due to a Virus I had in March messing around with my heart, the monitor was a precautionary measure to make sure there was nothing more serious (which it couldn't have been as it took the Hospital a month to arrange an appointment) - and no I haven't been to Mexico recently.



Oh, ok, I initially thought that you had seen the towers being demolished and suffered a heart attack 
Sorry 'bout that


----------



## FieldyM

j3bu said:


> or maybe nearly died(!)



I actually died... boy did that hurt!


----------



## celo

*Dogs!?!*



FieldyM said:


> I actually died... boy did that hurt!


It's a right b*tch when you die ain't it?? 


Of all these injuries the one that sticks in my mind the most is the dog attack... I was at a site last night that I _know_ uses dogs (I know this from *nearly* being caught everytime I've been there before!) but I never let it bother me much as I'd never actually heard of anyone being attacked. 

Theres a fine line between bravery and stupidity... dunno which side I'm on 

Celo


----------



## celo

*forgot...*

forgot to say about any injuries...

Not had anything serious yet, ripped my jeans and cut my leg climbing a fence a few years ago while in a bit of a hurry. Two inchs to the left and it wouldn't have been _leg_ that I cut! 

Celo


----------



## piesrme

nutnut that looks nasty fella! I cant believe you got the staples (zips) on both sides, must have hurt like hell.

I had them on my knee and had to take the staples out myself as the nurse was rubbish. The pins unfortunately wont get picked up by the metal detectors... you'll still doubt it until you go through one though. rest up and get back out here reporting!


----------



## Anthillmob74

before todays visit to west park i broke my toe last night on the sodding vacvcum cleaner even though its been where it is for ages and i waS just being clumsy.

does that count? a pre-trip innjury? didnt put me off my trip. im hard as nails me!! ;-)


----------



## Anthillmob74

ok so we have scars not cause by urbex so have my scar. caused when i went through a plate glass dorr when i was 12 playing '40-40' with my sister and a friend.

my lower left leg. i know it looks like an arm but its my leg. not the best photos, hard to take. if the top surgeon wasnt at the hospital that day i was told i would probably have lost my leg it was in that badder state. the scars have healed quite well. i tell anyone who asks that its a shark bite!! thank god for surgeons.....


----------



## Richard Davies

Barry Sheene had problems getting though metal detectors due to the metal pins in his legs. 

It got so bad that he ended up having to carry x-ray plates to convince some customs officials.

Comic Relief or Children In Need once had a Spitting Image skit on Question Of Sport where one of the photos in the picture round was of Robocop, & someone guessed that it was Barry Sheene in the nude.


----------



## nutnut

Richard Davies said:


> Barry Sheene had problems getting though metal detectors due to the metal pins in his legs.
> 
> It got so bad that he ended up having to carry x-ray plates to convince some customs officials.
> 
> Comic Relief or Children In Need once had a Spitting Image skit on Question Of Sport where one of the photos in the picture round was of Robocop, & someone guessed that it was Barry Sheene in the nude.



Yes, i remember Barry Sheen having problems-such a shame he had his problems and had to move to sunnier climates to have quality of life and off course, even sadder still the great man is no longer with us 

R.I.P. Barry Sheen

I think maybe they used different materials back then in the good old days.


----------



## nutnut

Anthillmob74 said:


> ok so we have scars not cause by urbex so have my scar. caused when i went through a plate glass dorr when i was 12 playing '40-40' with my sister and a friend.
> 
> my lower left leg. i know it looks like an arm but its my leg. not the best photos, hard to take. if the top surgeon wasnt at the hospital that day i was told i would probably have lost my leg it was in that badder state. the scars have healed quite well. i tell anyone who asks that its a shark bite!! thank god for surgeons.....



40/40 now your talking! Oh! how simple being a kid was back then! None of this materialistic rubbish, got to go and spend,spend, spend to have fun! I am very lucky that i live in a village nowadays, so just hop over the fence into the woods and across the fields with my kids  so still some value left in good old fashioned playtime   

Glad to hear all is well with your leg/arm, lucky the shark wasn't that hungry when it bit you


----------



## nutnut

piesrme said:


> nutnut that looks nasty fella! I cant believe you got the staples (zips) on both sides, must have hurt like hell.
> 
> I had them on my knee and had to take the staples out myself as the nurse was rubbish. The pins unfortunately wont get picked up by the metal detectors... you'll still doubt it until you go through one though. rest up and get back out here reporting!



Wasn't too bad in the pain stakes to be totaly honest, was pretty cool with it, which suprised me looking at the extent of the injury. Can't wait to get into physio with the sweede porn-star, err i mean physiotherapist!

Although i will say that when i had the staples out on Monday, they were a tad tender over the ankle bone on the big zip!

As soon as i saw the wounds, i thought hmm.... Zip tatoo's then for me  

Great minds n all that


----------



## celo

*OT*

Slightly off topic..but what's 40-40?? 

I feel I may have missed out on this game!

Celo


----------



## The_Revolution

Bruised plums; that is all....

This thread needs less photos; lucky I don't have any really


----------



## Newage

Hi Guys and girls

Well just the usual small cuts and the like but the worst was when me and Fluffy went to RAF Long Marston to go and look at the Battle HQ, I walked right up to it, but did not spot the re-bar hiding in the long grass.
cut my shin open and it hurt like F***, the worst bit was that since Fluffy don't drive I had to drive back to south Oxfordshire like it, still have the marks on my leg and that was a few month back.

Cheers Newage


----------



## Anthillmob74

celo. said:


> Slightly off topic..but what's 40-40??
> 
> I feel I may have missed out on this game!
> 
> Celo



40-40 is a game iof hide and seek where the place the counter/finder counts from and then seeks and the hiders have to get back to where the counting began and touch 'base/home'

bad idea to use a plate glass window as 'home'


----------



## celo

Anthillmob74 said:


> 40-40 is a game iof hide and seek where the place the counter/finder counts from and then seeks and the hiders have to get back to where the counting began and touch 'base/home'
> 
> bad idea to use a plate glass window as 'home'



Ahh, Cheers! Isn't that the only way to play hide and seek? 

Thats how I used to play just never heard it called 40-40 

Talking of hide and seek, anyone up for a game? 

Celo!


----------



## Mimble

Massive bruises from pretty much every urbex I've done.
Twisted knee from first Urbex with Faz, refused to give in to gender stereotypes and leapt off a wall.
Broke a couple of toes on my first explore (5 years ago) tripping over... my foot.
I've got a rare medical condition so all my joints dislocate easily, so on pretty much every trip out I lose a wirst, or a hip, or something. Especially ROC posts. Ladder + bendy wrists = sliding against back of shaft not using hands 
Fell through a staircase once.
Fell two storeys from scaffolding onto a heap of sand. Only injury was an eye infection.
And, of course, the usual rose scratches, glass cuts, and splinters.


----------



## james.s

Talking of falling, LIO112 once shouted police when I was a long way up on a maintenance gantry, I ran down the ladder and fell about 10-15ft to find out he was joking about the police 

Not strictly an injury though, I was unscathed.


----------



## lost

I fell through a floor the other day, it looked pretty dire from the outset but for some reason I decided to 'test' it. There was a short 'shelf' of flooring next to a big hole, the beams looked OK and most of the floor was intact - it's something I've put trust in a few times before. At the other end of the room there was a chair. If it's supporting the weight of a small wooden chair it must be solid.
I put some of my (hefty) weight on it and it collapsed before I could think about it. I fell about 8 feet onto a heap of bricks, slates and rotten wood. It was a bit of a shock as I've never fallen through a floor before. A lesson learnt...
Now I have a pretty wretched back and shoulder. Stellar work!


----------



## Bryag

Wow, hope you're not too injured, Lost, it's not the fall so much as what you land on

I have suffered numerous minor injuries, mainly due to Herris fencing and brambles, but from my most recent escapades I suffered quite a nasty gash to my right thumb (broken glass) but that did not stop me from sustaining medium abrasions (climbing drain pipes) and bruising in my tricep area (both arms) from climbing in/out of somewhere. Still, having identified our access to the seemingly impregnable, we will return sober and camera'd up in the near future


----------



## RichardB

Falling through things isn't pleasant, even if you don't get hurt. 

I haven't really injured myself exploring yet, and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## Bryag

Mimble said:


> Massive bruises from pretty much every urbex I've done.
> Twisted knee from first Urbex with Faz, refused to give in to gender stereotypes and leapt off a wall.
> Broke a couple of toes on my first explore (5 years ago) tripping over... my foot.
> I've got a rare medical condition so all my joints dislocate easily, so on pretty much every trip out I lose a wirst, or a hip, or something. Especially ROC posts. Ladder + bendy wrists = sliding against back of shaft not using hands
> Fell through a staircase once.
> Fell two storeys from scaffolding onto a heap of sand. Only injury was an eye infection.
> And, of course, the usual rose scratches, glass cuts, and splinters.



Jesus! Maybe you should consider another hobby! Philately perhaps


----------



## Seahorse

I got a runny nose from too much pollen today. Does that count?


----------



## VforVendetta

A rusty nail in the foot when jumping a wall to an Asylum lol


----------



## Mimble

Bryag said:


> Jesus! Maybe you should consider another hobby! Philately perhaps



...but another hobby wouldn't be as much fun 

Managed to dislocate my hip today, Faz went ahead over weak boards and I was too busy worrying to watch my step 

Also dislocated my neck... but that wasn't so much Urbex related, though I was doing it at the time, it needed fixing and twisted it a bit too far!!!


----------



## Urban Terrorist

Got stung by a sting nettle yesterday, that count?!!!

But then in the past I've fractured my skull twice, broken many ribs and punchered my lung, shattered my kneecab, broke me leg in several places from motorbike accidents, so I'll take it easy out there!!!

As you all should do!!


----------



## escortmad79

Got a blister on my foot from exploring around Lanarkshire today!


----------



## nutnut

*nutnut's ankle, XRAY update*

Well folks, finaly had my plaster off yesterday  Although i have been hobbling about for the last fortnight on it (against doctors orders) i now cannot walk again :icon_evil which is a bit of a pain!

at least i have the fit Sweedish porn star/physiopherepist (spot welder from newcastle type knowing my luck) to look foward to for a month or 2 to get it all working again 

Anyway, here is the Xray they took yesterday, excuse the crap phone pic off the monitor, but they wanted £20 to order it on cd and i am a stingy pauper at the moment, so kindly told them i didn't want one of those.







Hope you enjoy my new robotic implants, no more jumping out of windows for me   

Check the box at the bottom of the screen "Buy a Used BMW 3-Series" good to see our doctors find enough time to shop whilst treating the ill and needy


----------



## Gangeox

Nice one NutNut, puts my 3 broken ribs sustained on saturday into the shade.  
(note to self: must try harder)


----------



## Foxylady

nutnut said:


> Hope you enjoy my new robotic implants...



Blimey, those are well impressive. Glad it's going okay, nutnut.


----------



## nutnut

Gangeox said:


> Nice one NutNut, puts my 3 broken ribs sustained on saturday into the shade.
> (note to self: must try harder)



 Nice one!  Ribs are bad enough though! 

Apparently they are pretty painful, not broken any of them...YET


----------



## nutnut

Foxylady said:


> Blimey, those are well impressive. Glad it's going okay, nutnut.



Thanks Foxy 

Kind of impressive in a "you stupid idiot, act your age, not your shoe size kind of way"   

Going to take the dog for a walk around the showground in a bit for a bit of a test run  hopefully i will make it there and back without collopsing


----------



## ukmayhem

I been pretty lucky so far, couple of twisted ankles, winded myself when falling onto my already cracked ribs from my car accident. My most commen injury is catching my testicles climbing over fences LOL

Matt


----------



## nutnut

ukmayhem said:


> I been pretty lucky so far. My most commen injury is catching my testicles climbing over fences LOL
> 
> Matt



 Made me think of Buster Gonad and His Unfeasably Large Testicles for VIZ, got a terrible mental image of you now matt 

You need to get out of this habbit immediately, thats the last thing we need sprawled across the pages of our lovely forum and second home! your testicles gushing with blood


----------



## Gangeox

nutnut said:


> Nice one!  Ribs are bad enough though!
> 
> Apparently they are pretty painful, not broken any of them...YET



You can borrow 3 of mine until they heal if you like?


----------



## Bryag

I got two cracked ribs in a Martial Arts related incident (many years ago), and I have to say it was extremely painful. Painful when you move, painful when you cough, excrutiating when you sneeze, painful when you breathe (try stop doing that for any length of time!)

You have my sympathies, Gangeox, they canny plaster your rib-cage

Although I will say the "horse tranquilizer" painkillers the doc gave me were awesome. So awesome, in fact, I forgot I was in pain until they wore off!.


----------



## Gangeox

Bryag said:


> I got two cracked ribs in a Martial Arts related incident (many years ago), and I have to say it was extremely painful. Painful when you move, painful when you cough, excrutiating when you sneeze, painful when you breathe (try stop doing that for any length of time!)
> 
> You have my sympathies, Gangeox, they canny plaster your rib-cage
> 
> Although I will say the "horse tranquilizer" painkillers the doc gave me were awesome. So awesome, in fact, I forgot I was in pain until they wore off!.



They gave me a presciption in casualty for pain killers, but the hospital chemist was shut and i've not been back for them, i'm gritting my teeth at the moment with every movement, breath sneeze etc!!


----------



## Neosea

I feel bad that I laughed when it happened Gangeox  

Oh and for my driving 

Oh and for dragging you around for 5 hours with your broken ribs 

Oh and for trying to make you laugh

As for the climbing......:icon_evil


----------



## Neosea

Gangeox said:


> They gave me a presciption in casualty for pain killers, but the hospital chemist was shut and i've not been back for them, i'm gritting my teeth at the moment with every movement, breath sneeze etc!!



Go get them brother


----------



## Pip

ukmayhem said:


> My most commen injury is catching my testicles climbing over fences LOL
> 
> Matt



Is this you by any chance? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjEUleEqUvI"]clicky[/ame] 



Pip


----------



## Gangeox

Neosea said:


> I feel bad that I laughed when it happened Gangeox
> 
> If i could have breathed, i would have laughed
> 
> Oh and for my driving
> 
> I'm used to that
> 
> Oh and for dragging you around for 5 hours with your broken ribs
> 
> As if i would have gone home
> 
> Oh and for trying to make you laugh
> 
> 'Trying' was the operative word
> 
> As for the climbing......:icon_evil



No pain no gain!!


----------



## Neosea

Gangeox said:


> No pain no gain!!



That's the spirit, but I should of taken you to hospital so we could have checked out the nurses and done a bit of exploring the xray dept. 

Hey my jokes are funny....


----------



## nutnut

Pip said:


> Is this you by any chance?
> 
> clicky
> 
> 
> 
> Pip



Well, he's no wanker....is he    although i think he should have started a few years back! A prime example of why boys have always got their hands down their trousers at every opportunity 

Definately not ukmayhem though, he didn't have a camera with him!


----------



## Elvis

I got stung by a nettle the other week, does that count?


----------



## escortmad79

Got zapped by an electric fence at Thankerton ROC post the other week & could hardly walk for 3 days!!


----------



## james.s

*Done today in the remains of Bennerley NCB depot in Ilkeston. Damn Rebar!







Note selection of funny hats in the background, another hobby that I have just realised I have, after I glanced at said hats.*


----------



## Anthillmob74

Gangeox said:


> You can borrow 3 of mine until they heal if you like?



i read that straight after the testicle remark and thought you had 3 testes to spare 

*note to self - read threads properly


----------



## Anthillmob74

ankles scratched to fuck at west park by brambles. not a major injury but having to keep picking the sodding things out of my socks wasnt fun.

does anyone carry a basic first aid kit with them on their travels?


----------



## FieldyM

Anthillmob74 said:


> does anyone carry a basic first aid kit with them on their travels?



Yes, I do....


----------



## Foxylady

Anthillmob74 said:


> ...does anyone carry a basic first aid kit with them on their travels?



I just keep a tube of antiseptic cream and a pack of wipes in one of my backpack's compartments. It might be a good idea to stick a few plasters in there too...if I remember.


----------



## Black Shuck

Foxylady said:


> I just keep a tube of antiseptic cream and a pack of wipes in one of my backpack's compartments. It might be a good idea to stick a few plasters in there too...if I remember.



I carry a small First Aid Kit, and a Bog Roll just in case I get caught short in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## escortmad79

Anthillmob74 said:


> does anyone carry a basic first aid kit with them on their travels?


Yep, just a very basic one from Poundland but still carry it


----------



## Anthillmob74

see i took tissue [well kitchen roll] did have an urbex bog roll but cant find it in the car. ill take my superdrug mini kit next time, plasters, creams, plasters, small bandages, porous tape. any other tips of things to take?


----------



## Marley85

I empaled my self on a old church fence broke a ribs got 6 stitchs,I felt pritty hard core. I was at an old mill few months back scratched the topof my head I still dont now how I did that. O I broke my cocsicks to that sucked I had to lye on my belly for weeks and when I did sit down I couldnt stand up every one thought it was very funny  And the standed cuts and bruses.


----------



## zimbob

A few cuts and bruises today, result  I was expecting so much worse after exploring in a fenced-in enclosure full of Wild Boar


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt

I caught the top of my head on a broken window as i climbed through it. Didn't scratch me, but it still bloody hurt. It's surprising, as it was all jagged glass that got me.


----------



## Black Shuck

I think the worst one for me was dick stung by a nettle, having a Johhny Riddle on the Cutting above Benniworth Tunnel. Brought tears to my eyes!!! All 3 of them!!!


----------



## james.s

Anthillmob74 said:


> does anyone carry a basic first aid kit with them on their travels?



I mooch off Peter's first aid kit, bit unfair really as I always injure myself on very safe objects


----------



## Anthillmob74

Black Shuck said:


> I think the worst one for me was dick stung by a nettle, having a Johhny Riddle on the Cutting above Benniworth Tunnel. Brought tears to my eyes!!! All 3 of them!!!



  

see its easier for you blokes though to go widdle when youre out, us girls have to find a suitable place to squat which usually involves wading through undergrowth to get to the rear of the nearest tree. thankfully i havent had to go yet, i only have 2 cuppas first thing in the morning and drink my one small bottle of coke slowly. 

my poor cousin was so desperate at WP that she almost considered using a stranded commode we found


----------



## Black Shuck

Anthillmob74 said:


> see its easier for you blokes though to go widdle when youre out, us girls have to find a suitable place to squat which usually involves wading through undergrowth to get to the rear of the nearest tree. thankfully i havent had to go yet, i only have 2 cuppas first thing in the morning and drink my one small bottle of coke slowly.
> 
> my poor cousin was so desperate at WP that she almost considered using a stranded commode we found



Thats really funny even though I have considered it myself.!! I have made the mistake of drinking too much far too early!


----------



## Badoosh

Black Shuck said:


> I think the worst one for me was dick stung by a nettle, having a Johhny Riddle on the Cutting above Benniworth Tunnel. Brought tears to my eyes!!! All 3 of them!!!



I though you were walking funny when we visited Stenigot


----------



## Black Shuck

Badoosh said:


> I though you were walking funny when we visited Stenigot



No that was the Clodingles hanging from my sweaty arse!. I was a bit uncomfortable I must admit! It was bloody painful mate!!.


----------



## KieranJones

My expo partner was exiting st. edmonds, Northampton via 10ft-ish wall and used a plank of wood to run up and cling onto the wall and vault over however halfway up the plank it gave way and all his belly and arms were cut by friction of rubbing down the brick wall as he fell!

OUCH!


----------



## Anthillmob74

i found my urbex bog roll, it was wedged under the passenger seat in the car. only discovered after my mum cleaned the car out.

why do mothers do this? leave them for five mins while you nip in a shop to get your fags and theyve filled a carrier bag with rubbish. i liked a messy car.


----------



## Krypton

Was exploring this old farmhouse last year which was close to my caravan, once insideyou had to get through a double hinged door to get to the rest of the house, this was propped open and stupidly let it swing shut. After spending all day in there we decided to head backbut when we got to the door. It had wedged shut and the heat had expanded it. There was no handle just a finger plate and we had to pull it not push. I really thought we were gonna be stuck in there but after about half an hour, we located a screw driver with after a bit of hoking maganged to pull the door towards us.


----------



## Foxylady

Krypton said:


> here was no handle just a finger plate and we had to pull it not push. I really thought we were gonna be stuck in there but after about half an hour, we located a screw driver with after a bit of hoking maganged to pull the door towards us.



I once read about a Belgian explorer who got stuck in a remote, humungous site after the door slammed shut and there was no handle. It was in a bathroom and he had to kick off a handle from one of the cubicle doors to open it with. 
Anyway, for a while I started taking a small rubber door-wedge with me on explores, just in case.


----------



## erol4130

had a few injurys over the past few months.
first time i went up severalls water tower i didnt see the missing steps and introduced my face to the next steps up, luckily i managed to take some of the weight out of the fall with my hands. still split my lip open tho which was shite  
another was a huge lump on my head wen a piece of 2x4 fell from about 11ft onto my noggin (which dazaf and bonecollector will probly recall ) 
other than that just the usual cuts and bruises


----------



## RichardB

Foxylady said:


> I once read about a Belgian explorer who got stuck in a remote, humungous site after the door slammed shut and there was no handle. It was in a bathroom and he had to kick off a handle from one of the cubicle doors to open it with.
> Anyway, for a while I started taking a small rubber door-wedge with me on explores, just in case.



I must admit I was a bit nervous in the fridge at Portavadie and put my son on guard at the door.


----------



## Krypton

Foxylady said:


> I once read about a Belgian explorer who got stuck in a remote, humungous site after the door slammed shut and there was no handle. It was in a bathroom and he had to kick off a handle from one of the cubicle doors to open it with.
> Anyway, for a while I started taking a small rubber door-wedge with me on explores, just in case.



Yeah, when we were at cerebos all the doors had no handles and i was soo worried that if they slammed shut we wouldnt be able to get out. Plus its in the middle of knowhere.


----------



## Neosea

Anthillmob74 said:


> i found my urbex bog roll, it was wedged under the passenger seat in the car. only discovered after my mum cleaned the car out.
> 
> why do mothers do this? leave them for five mins while you nip in a shop to get your fags and theyve filled a carrier bag with rubbish. i liked a messy car.



You're one classy lady


----------



## Anthillmob74

Neosea said:


> You're one classy lady



indeed i am


----------



## ImmortalShadow

Thread rivival *does jazz hands*

Anyways yes, I got my first urbex related injury (that I take great pride in, even though it's not a great story). I cut my finger on a bit of glass in Harpur Hill  it was a clean cut too which was quite annoying.

I've got no photo's of it either, it wasn't a very spectacular cut and I didn't fancy getting blood on my camera.


----------



## Apopcalyptic

Anthillmob74 said:


> does anyone carry a basic first aid kit with them on their travels?



Always on explores. I ought to keep one in the car really too.


----------



## Floyd09

I've had the usual minor cuts and bruises, and tore the tendons in my right wrist a few years ago (still hurts now), but the worst was when I was photographing the back of the old ABC Cinema in Hanley, Stoke-on-Trent. 

I'd walked on top of a wall at the back of the site trying to get some higher up photos and not realised that some kind person had spread grease all over it. I'd been inching sideways trying to get a better view and didn't notice anything, and it was only when I put the camera down I realised how dodgy my footing was. I tried to turn around slowly but my right foot went from under me. I bounced off the wall and landed on my front in the softest, most welcoming patch of nettles I've ever seen. I got nettled all over my head, face arms and chest, and then my legs got it on the way out. I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## zimbob

I've a peach of a bruise and some groovy cuts after falling off a scaffold on Friday night... damn' slippery stuff in the rain it is


----------



## lost

Hey serves you right for climbing grotty buildings.
Hope you're alright, I heard it was pretty miserable on Friday night.


----------



## v-w-chick

*wooooh some pretty nasty cuts and breaks i see..
and its werid cus im very accident prone, but somehow done have anything to show u.
i normally just bump into things, fall over things.

i got a cut on my elbow from last nights explore but nothin serious.

lets hope u broken legged ppl get well soon 
kelly*


----------



## bonecollector

My worst was tearing my testicle sack on a barbed fence at bridgewater.
Dazaf found this hillarious. Thanks mate.
Unfortunately taking photos of the incident wasnt the first thing on my mind at the time.


----------



## escortmad79

bonecollector said:


> My worst was tearing my testicle sack on a barbed fence at bridgewater.
> Dazaf found this hillarious. Thanks mate.
> Unfortunately taking photos of the incident wasnt the first thing on my mind at the time.





I nearly did the same at Largo, it's amazing how high you go when you feel the barbs graze past your nutsack!


----------



## bonecollector

Yeah. i was just going over the top when my bootlace got caught and the fence began to wobble. 
So i slipped down with one leg each side of the fence.
Ow!


----------



## Mimble

*thanks everything she is a girl*
Can't imagine the horror of getting one's tackle... barbed...


----------



## Neosea

Mimble said:


> *thanks everything she is a girl*
> Can't imagine the horror of getting one's tackle... barbed...



Well you might have a star or two drop off ....


----------



## Mimble

Eeee stars getting caught on wire :icon_evil
I do tend to be not-naked when climbing though... nobody needs to be subjected to that


----------



## Neosea

Mimble said:


> Eeee stars getting caught on wire :icon_evil
> I do tend to be not-naked when climbing though... nobody needs to be subjected to that



That's what the gold star is for.


----------



## Pyroninja

Ripped nut sack? Damn!

Just suffered the usual cuts and bruises...seem to bash my head off low ceilings and pipes an awful lot though, forget they are there sometimes...


----------



## Paramedic Paul

With this list of injuries it looks like i'm in a job for life!


----------



## Foxylady

Paramedic Paul said:


> With this list of injuries it looks like i'm in a job for life!



 I think you may have got yourself explore invites for life too!


----------



## Bryag

zimbob said:


> I've a peach of a bruise and some groovy cuts after falling off a scaffold on Friday night... damn' slippery stuff in the rain it is



Yes, the bruises were peachy alright, and although I saw the event, I have no recollection of most of that evening. Fortunately, my injuries were limited to getting the knees of my jeans dirty, and the death of a few million (now seriously depleted) brain cells. I hope RJG was not too put off by an insight of an evening with Zimbo and Bryag


----------



## UrbanX

I decided to nip into the ramshackle cottage as I was passing whilst driving home from work on Friday. I was alone, but knew the building well enough to deem it safe. I’d photographed the rear, and was making my was to the front, when I brushed against the shed. I must have knocked a reel of rigid fencing wire that was hanging on the outside or something (a branch?) must have pinged against it. 

This shot the end of the reel, which was like a long metal rod straight down my ear canal. Literally straight down it. I heard a pop, and instinctively pulled my head away, sliding the rod out. I put my hand up to my ear, and it was gushing with blood. I started frantically clicking my fingers near my ear to see if I still had my hearing, and I could hear fine. 

I drove as quick as I could to the nearest A&E, I arrived at 17:58 and they were still open. The nurse looked at me, then her watch and said, “Well, you wont get seen before 18:00, so we cant really see you. You best start driving to the next nearest A&E” 

That’s over an hour away. So ”Bugger that” I thought, and I ran across to my doctors surgery, which happens to be a couple of hundred yards away - still pumping blood down my face, and they were kind enough to look at me even though they were closed. 

The rod had made several rips right down my ear canal, before finally puncturing it 1mm shy of my ear drum. So I’m EXTREMELY lucky to still have my hearing! I went back this week, and they confirmed it’s not infected, and is healing well.







Lessons learned.


----------



## EastOfDesolation

Jesus. that's luck at work there! I'm not sure if that's good or bad... Good because it didn't do any serious lasting damage. Bad because it happened in the first place!! Heal up dude!


----------



## mookster

Only minor compared to soe in this thread, whacked my head off a pipe inside the Airhouse at Pyestock, cut my hand up and damaged my left shoulder clambering over the fence at Pyestock and whacked my knuckle on the ground giving it a nasty cut diving from security....at Pyestock!


----------



## Zotez

Although not a personal injury, we spent a long time getting into west park avoiding a big piece of jaggedy glass and then right at the end my mate jokingly touched it and cut his hand open...


----------



## LiamWg

Nothing major as i haven't been urbexing for long (touch wood ) But the worst was just after i finished an explore i decided to pull a plant out of the ground turned out to be the sharpest plant evarr!! :L and gashed my finger open. Weren't major just had a plaster on it  That's all other than Climbing some scaffolding (not urbexing just me acting like a fool) and falling around 20ft onto my face! ended up with cuts all over my face and the tendons torn in both my wrists! Oh well lesson learned. 

And the moral of the story is don't act like a fool! and nature has it's own way of getting back at you 



Zotez said:


> Although not a personal injury, we spent a long time getting into west park avoiding a big piece of jaggedy glass and then right at the end my mate jokingly touched it and cut his hand open...



Haha was funny 
Zotez: Don't touch the glass its sharp!
Mate: Don't touch the wha... OWWWWCCCHHH 
Me and Zotez: Looool

LiamWG


----------



## Zotez

Yep, most weekends end up with someone in our group hurting themselves!


----------



## LiamWg

Matt was always going to hurt himself at Westpark  And its usually me that ends up hurting myself (unfortunately) I have definately got to get a safer hobby!


----------



## skyrat1991

hmm same as everyone else, basic cuts and bruises. I did nearly kill myself tho in a badly!! deralict house in stockport. The up stairs floor boards seemed fine when my friend walked over them, soon as i walked on them they give. fell straight through to the kithchen and landed in a heap of rubble. sprained my ankle but part from that i were fine. i fell between 2 joists, which was lucky in a way. my legs could've fell either side of a joist 8-0


----------



## adam.h

Been lucky so far. Worst for me was being led through two fields waist high in nettles, wearing shorts. My legs where numb by the end so the walk back was a bit easier.


----------



## Zotez

LiamWg said:


> Matt was always going to hurt himself at Westpark  And its usually me that ends up hurting myself (unfortunately) I have definately got to get a safer hobby!



You just do silly things my incidents are unavoidable, like driving into a wall!


----------



## LiamWg

Zotez said:


> You just do silly things my incidents are unavoidable, like driving into a wall!



Haha  Unavoidable eh??


----------



## Alansworld

Emerging through a hole in the fence onto a towpath recently I stumbled and was only _THAT_ far from sustaining life threatening injuries to myself, and sending a cyclist into the canal! He wobbled badly, and I think I probably did too.

A


----------



## LiamWg

Alansworld said:


> Emerging through a hole in the fence onto a towpath recently I stumbled and was only _THAT_ far from sustaining life threatening injuries to myself, and sending a cyclist into the canal! He wobbled badly, and I think I probably did too.



If that's where it think it is, then I have also almost ended up knocking a cyclist into the canal a few times


----------



## ceejam

I have absolutely no balance whatsoever, so i just fall over lots, never really hurt myself tho, physically anyway, pride wise mmmmm.


----------



## KooK.

I'm mostly scrapes, cuts and bruises too, although one I got was faily amusing. Trying to get in somewhere I had scaled a drainpipe, onto a slanty bit of wall and was part way through a swing window when my foot slipped off the slanty wall, my had that was holding quickly left its previous job of holding the window open to stop me from falling and I got a nice big clunk on the back of the head.

Nothing too serious, but I am having trouble pronouncing the letter K now.


----------



## evilnoodle

ceejam said:


> I have absolutely no balance whatsoever, so i just fall over lots, never really hurt myself tho, physically anyway, pride wise mmmmm.



You might not get hurt, but your camera does


----------



## Alansworld

LiamWg said:


> If that's where it think it is, then I have also almost ended up knocking a cyclist into the canal a few times



Yep - you know exactly where!

A


----------



## mookster

Yesterday running into the access point at Merrydown (because you have to!) I neglected to notice the bit of fence wire which was still strung across the hole in the bushes at knee height until just before it was too late, in my sudden need to stop myself going head over heels and drawing even more attention to me and my companion I managed to grab something spiky and get loads of thorns stuck in my hand. Not cool!


----------



## Zotez

Alansworld said:


> Yep - you know exactly where!
> 
> A



Best bit is climbing through said hole in the fence with people in boats and walkers looking at you in bewilderment


----------



## jjstenso

Not having the longest legs, its always my knees that take the brunt of anything. 

They are well knobbly. 

Also, not specifically an injury but the other week over at High Royds i ruined a pair of trousers by over zealously climbing a big fence.


----------



## cogito

After some 120 explores I had my first urbox injury the other day.

Serves me right for playing rodeo on a springy wire fence... Can't say I noticed the cut until half an hour later when I wondered why the mysterious wet patch that appeared on the back of my jeans was getting larger, stickier and colder.


----------



## KooK.

you really enjoyed that fence eh?


----------



## Lazarus

I once fell through a wooden floor into a motor inspection pit full of oily scummy water whilst exploring an old army post in yorkshire. It didn't hurt really but DAMN was it cold and I was made to sit in the boot of the car on a bed of tesco bags on the way home. As for cuts and scrapes I've gashed my hand once but I invested in a pair of climbing gloves from an outdoor store. I seriously can't recommend them enough, they're thin but VERY tough and I can still operate my camera whilst wearing them.


----------



## ChrisR

I walked for a total of six hours (to an explore and back) cross-country over rough terrain and bruised my foot doing so. Does that count? 

(No it doesn't, but I've had no injuries so feel left out )


----------



## Acebikerchick

I got a thorn in my hand today at Adel...does that count?? LOL


----------



## Mad Larkin

ive been off work for nearly 4 months when some twat knocked me off my bike and wrote it off for me

this has put a stop to urbexing for a while, annoyingly! and ive got no wheels to get around 

it not an urbex injury but i wanted to contribute


----------



## mookster

After stumbling across the Horton Hospital Superintendent's house yesterday I tried to get in through the ground floor bay window which had the boards torn down and lain out in front of it on a slope. Now it had been raining, and my shoes have no grip so I nearly went over getting in but got in alright. That changed when I tried to get out though...I tried to be as careful as possible, but the grip just wasn't there, my feet slipped from under me, I went arse over tit and my right hand ended up covered in brambles, my arse hit the wood and then my left elbow hit it hard, so now I can't really move my elbow much

It turned out there were 2 or 3 much easier ways in, and I tried the hardest one...


----------



## Incognito

Acebikerchick said:


> I got a thorn in my hand today at Adel...does that count?? LOL



I wish i could say i only had thorns in my hand after the last explore after trying to get away from the site quickly decided to jump into what looked like just fallen trees but it was actually 4ft of dead wood and brambles and the brambles got everywhere. Thankfully thats the only thing......so far and its major just wish i could get the rest of the thorns out of my finger tips now.


----------



## Angelus

I cut myself on a nail inside Central studios. Still got the scar. 

Went into Gala Bingo in Kings Heaths and cut my hand up twice. I then invested in some gloves to protect them better. Last night I went into Gala bingo in Dudley and cut my leg open 

Cant win ha


----------



## mookster

I hate brambles, this smarted quite a bit....I have an uncanny ability to get them wrapped around my legs


----------



## ChrisR

Well I've had quite a few injuries recently, the most spectacular of which was when I gouged some of the flesh of my left knee out: I jumped off a wall in the dark... into a stack of bricks  A month later and it still bleeds on occasion 

I generally have to bleed to some extent on each explore, usually on my hands... but once on my face. Nice. Didn't even realise I'd hurt myself that time.


----------



## Nefariousink

**

Ewwwww brambles and thorns, barbed wire, razor wire you name it, anything like that im bound to get scratched on! other than that most of mine are mental injuries after my mind being stuck in an abandoned asylum for days in end! oh on that note nearly fell through a big hole in the floor when i dropped down of those horrible, HORRIBLE ladders at barnes asylum, ya know the ones that lead up to the clock tower  was funny.

ill let you know of any further injuries haha i think theres probly a few on the way in the future!


----------



## shj35

Well the only thing ive ever done was step on a nail... but this thread seriously needs a health warning... Its had me in stitchs.. seriously my sides are sore from laughing so much... great stuff


----------



## waley_bean

Nothing yet, touch wood. I kind of rolled/skated across a metal pole left on the floor at one of my recent explores, no harm done to me but mad a lot of noise.


----------



## lost

Casualty by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Oops! This is what I got for going over a wall awkwardly.


----------



## MrDan

This topic is almost enough to scare me off from urbex  never had a broken bone and would like to keep it that way!


----------



## lost

I've had a broken wrist from cross country skiing at school, and a broken/dislocated toe from bumping into a table leg before this.
I think the moral is... don't do anything at all.


----------



## MrDan

It's true, just fingers crossed I'll never be able to contribute to this topic


----------



## PaulPowers

sooner or later you end up hurt 

I've had numerous cuts and slices, was bitten by a drain spider and broke my wrist at a certain massive mine in middleton 

Enjoy a dangerous hobby and you can't complain when your pulling bits of glass out of your arse after falling backwards off a fence


----------



## mookster

Had a couple of injuries this year...

First was slicing my hand open on some broken glass stuck in a window climbing out of the mortuary at Standish Hospital back in the summer.

The worst one though was running away from the workmen at ECVB in Belgium, anyone whose been there knows the fence at the back is tall, made of iron, and spiky. So we needed to get out fast, my mate chucks his stuff over the fence and hauls himself up and over quickly, I pass my stuff to him through the gaps and do the same, only as I'm at the top, the sleeve of my hoody catches on one of the spikes as I'm swinging over to the other side. The sudden catch twists my torso round violently and my arm hits the side of one of the bars, the hoody frees itself and I drop to the ground. Although looking back, had I not been wearing a long sleeved top it would have been my wrist that hit the fence spike...


----------



## TeeJF

Hmmmm... injuries are very common though thankfully we've had no serious cuts like yours. I did contract an unknown infection in a Maginot Line fort from a partial dunking in polluted water last year and was taken into hospital about a week to ten days later with suspect meningitis. It took forever to go and I was really poorly for quite a few weeks. 

Just goes to show that not all the causes for medical concern are immediately obvious.


Pee essssS... forgot to mention a brush with a herd of wild boar at one site in Germany. Fortunately for us they were more scared of us than we were of them or it could have gotten very ugly. Is it possible to beat off a wild boar intent on damaging you with no more than a Manfroto?


----------



## UE-OMJ

PaulPowers said:


> was bitten by a drain spider




WTF is a drain spider?!?!?!? 

Suddenly my desire to head underground has pretty much vanished.... 


EDIT: google search just showed this...

''Drain spiders are large venomous, mottled brown spiders, about the size of a cat.[1] They make their home in the tunnels below urban areas and are known to be quite aggressive. They feed on trash, bats, and rats, and are considered a great nuisance to city dwellers because of their poison.[2] After a strong downpour, drain spiders can sometimes be forced onto street level in great swarms.''

I hope thats a joke


----------



## sweet pea

TeeJF said:


> Hmmmm... injuries are very common though thankfully we've had no serious cuts like yours. I did contract an unknown infection in a Maginot Line fort from a partial dunking in polluted water last year and was taken into hospital about a week to ten days later with suspect meningitis. It took forever to go and I was really poorly for quite a few weeks.
> 
> Just goes to show that not all the causes for medical concern are immediately obvious.
> 
> 
> Pee essssS... forgot to mention a brush with a herd of wild boar at one site in Germany. Fortunately for us they were more scared of us than we were of them or it could have gotten very ugly. Is it possible to beat off a wild boar intent on damaging you with no more than a Manfroto?



you got away lucky a friend of my boss lost his brother after he shot a wild boar and didn't kill it and it charged at him and managed to sever an artery and he basically bleed to death on a hunt in france 

ive never sustained an urbex injury I have however broken my wrist when my ambition exceeded my talent at donnington park last year and my r6 spat me over the top 
and also had my hand crushed under a log when I was 7 witch broke all 5 bones across the back of my hand in two or three places per bone plus 30 odd stiches in my palm where it exploded under the weight this resulted in 18 months of physio 5 days in hospital three operations and I still have a lump (about half the size of a tennis ball on the back of my right hand and only about 50% of movement in my thumb to this day)


----------



## Ramsgatonian

I was once underground in Dover, and so preoccupied with the awkward footing that I didn't notice the very low doorway.. My scalp struck a brick corner, and it didn't feel so bad - until there was blood running down my face. It must have been an odd sight to see me emerge from the undergrowth with blood all over me!


----------



## Judderman62

Foxylady said:


> I once read about a Belgian explorer who got stuck in a remote, humungous site after the door slammed shut and there was no handle. It was in a bathroom and he had to kick off a handle from one of the cubicle doors to open it with.
> Anyway, for a while I started taking a small rubber door-wedge with me on explores, just in case.



what a ruddy good idea.

I ahd a door close behind me in some shite hole in Leicester, went back tog to go through it and it was stuck ..huh ??? I came through that.

so shoved harder ..nothing, leant on with shoulder and shoved...nothing, bit of run up and shoulder charge...Nope.

shit I'm stuck here !!!! OK big kick and it swung open...made me worry for a lil while there and now think a lil more about letting doors close behind me


----------



## Judderman62

wellll I'm clumsy as fook, have no balance and weigh around 6 tons. I'm also old and knackered with no flexibility left in my body.

Needless to say I pick something up, even if only very minor, on most explores - I should prob get into philately rather than mooching round buildings that are as knackered as I am , but I enjoy it. so

The usual bramble attacks and bruises that I just consider inevitable on explores I tend to get ..well on most explores really.

At Fletchers paper mill I managed to bang my noggin with some force on a large pipe on the way out.

At TG greens when trying to look like we'd just come for a walk coz someone was around I tried to scramble up some earth and on realising I was gonna slip back I made a full and firm grab at some vegitation to stop myslef ...shame said vegitation were nettles ...my they sting when you grasp them firmly and hold on for a second or two.

cut my finger on some glass in a window frame at Huncoat - it bled quite nicely.

Lost a fight with some barbed wire at Bank Hall - it dug a piece out of my leg.

Lost another fight with some barbed wire at Low Bradfield - silent Hill will remember this one.

At the prefab labs at a certain quarry left leg went through a floor to about half way up my thigh and as I fell, I fell forwards and sideways too - so more bruises but at least more surface to stop me faling all the way through.

Brymbo Steel works - last building before leaving as I wandered in and saw some holes in the floor I said to Zero81 that we'd have to be careful in this building and within 20-30 seconds I placed my left foot down to find the floor below it disintegrate into nothing. Unlike the quarry I did not fall sideways/forwards so no more area to stop the fall - instead at what seemed like 200 miles an hour straight down to around two thirds the way up my thigh. I really thought I was going through the floor completely. Think this one shat me up the most I really did think I was going through to the level below. Not nice at all.

lastly at a certain care home access was up onto a small low roof then over some railings and through a window.

On one of the railings when I balance deserted me and weight of my backpack pulled me back. felt like slow motion as I fell backwards heading for the concrete behind me. I hit the concrete with my head and back (luckily head hitting concrete was not hard so that was OK) and my left leg flew up with some force smashing my shin against the underside of the railing.

I carried on but eventually decided to take a look. - The wound was not a nice one - about the size of two 50 pence pieces next to each other and a good few layers of skin gone:






It got infected twice over and some 14 months later there is still large scarring.


----------



## Derelictspaces

I've had a few little bumps along the way. My best one was the Thames Water Bunker in Blunsdon, I opened the escape hatch and went to climb down. Only to put my foot on the ladder and it slide off due to the moisture, I fell, virtually upright, down the shaft and smashed my right elbow on the half open blast door that swings outwards towards the ladder. Needless to say, there was some fruity language, a giant gash on my elbow and a hell of a bruise. With my friends just laughing their asses off. 


Whilst getting some photos of the old Ford wagon from Cowley up at transfer yards I got spotted wrong side on the tracks, some big Network Rail bloke comes running towards me so I chip, fast! Run to the fence throw myself over it, only to spike my hand on the palisade fence. Ouch. 

Down near my house we had an old cottage that was derelict for a while before the owners boarded it all up, went to walk up the stairs only to fall through te second from top step, waist deep on one leg. The guy I was with got all the way up only to try the loft hatch, which promptly dropped out the sealing, onto to his head. Karma for laughing at me when I fell down the hatch


----------



## explorer101

The only thing i've had was a glass cut on my hand after squeezing through a window the size of a rectangle roof tile. I looked at my hands and went oh! Had no plasters so had to walk around with tissue on my hand til it eventually stopped bleeding. My mate got a similar cut on his finger which we covered with a tissue and an elastic band.

We now always carry plasters. 

L x


----------



## PaulPowers

UE-OMJ said:


> WTF is a drain spider?!?!?!?
> 
> Suddenly my desire to head underground has pretty much vanished....
> 
> 
> EDIT: google search just showed this...
> 
> ''Drain spiders are large venomous, mottled brown spiders, about the size of a cat.[1] They make their home in the tunnels below urban areas and are known to be quite aggressive. They feed on trash, bats, and rats, and are considered a great nuisance to city dwellers because of their poison.[2] After a strong downpour, drain spiders can sometimes be forced onto street level in great swarms.''
> 
> I hope thats a joke



Not as big as a cat but I've seen them fist sized, imagine cave spiders but with no predators


----------



## evilnoodle

Judderman62 said:


> wellll I'm clumsy as fook, have no balance and weigh around 6 tons. I'm also old and knackered with no flexibility left in my body.
> 
> Needless to say I pick something up, even if only very minor, on most explores - I should prob get into philately rather than mooching round buildings that are as knackered as I am , but I enjoy it. so
> 
> The usual bramble attacks and bruises that I just consider inevitable on explores I tend to get ..well on most explores really.
> 
> At Fletchers paper mill I managed to bang my noggin with some force on a large pipe on the way out.
> 
> At TG greens when trying to look like we'd just come for a walk coz someone was around I tried to scramble up some earth and on realising I was gonna slip back I made a full and firm grab at some vegitation to stop myslef ...shame said vegitation were nettles ...my they sting when you grasp them firmly and hold on for a second or two.
> 
> cut my finger on some glass in a window frame at Huncoat - it bled quite nicely.
> 
> Lost a fight with some barbed wire at Bank Hall - it dug a piece out of my leg.
> 
> Lost another fight with some barbed wire at Low Bradfield - silent Hill will remember this one.
> 
> At the prefab labs at a certain quarry left leg went through a floor to about half way up my thigh and as I fell, I fell forwards and sideways too - so more bruises but at least more surface to stop me faling all the way through.
> 
> Brymbo Steel works - last building before leaving as I wandered in and saw some holes in the floor I said to Zero81 that we'd have to be careful in this building and within 20-30 seconds I placed my left foot down to find the floor below it disintegrate into nothing. Unlike the quarry I did not fall sideways/forwards so no more area to stop the fall - instead at what seemed like 200 miles an hour straight down to around two thirds the way up my thigh. I really thought I was going through the floor completely. Think this one shat me up the most I really did think I was going through to the level below. Not nice at all.
> 
> lastly at a certain care home access was up onto a small low roof then over some railings and through a window.
> 
> On one of the railings when I balance deserted me and weight of my backpack pulled me back. felt like slow motion as I fell backwards heading for the concrete behind me. I hit the concrete with my head and back (luckily head hitting concrete was not hard so that was OK) and my left leg flew up with some force smashing my shin against the underside of the railing.
> 
> I carried on but eventually decided to take a look. - The wound was not a nice one - about the size of two 50 pence pieces next to each other and a good few layers of skin gone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got infected twice over and some 14 months later there is still large scarring.



The moral of this story being that if any of you explore with Judders......get your camera out BEFORE you go in, as it is usually the access point where he comes a cropper


----------



## Judderman62

I see you are being as sympathetic as ever


----------



## Judderman62

hmmmm 'bout 40-50 % of them were access actually


----------



## evilnoodle

Judderman62 said:


> I see you are being as sympathetic as ever



*sniggers*

Ya big wuss!


----------



## Judderman62

Thank you :icon_evil :icon_evil


----------



## evilnoodle

Judderman62 said:


> Thank you :icon_evil :icon_evil



Welcome


----------



## Silent Hill

^^ Ha ha...... I remember your classic george Barnsley entrance judders


----------



## Judderman62

what are good friends for eh ?


----------



## Judderman62

Silent Hill said:


> ^^ Ha ha...... I remember your classic george Barnsley entrance judders



well no real injury there .....just not very graceful ...entertaining though in fairness


----------



## evilnoodle

Silent Hill said:


> ^^ Ha ha...... I remember your classic george Barnsley entrance judders




Yep...that was a good un....although it was easily surpassed by the care home one...(even though I was a bit worried I was going to have to carry him back up to the road to meet the ambulance  )...but thankfully....he just bounced!!!!


----------



## Judderman62

was fooking lucky - had my head hit the concrete with more force it mighta been a different story.

Best bit was that we found ONE plaster in the whole place and it just happened to be bob on right size for my wound lol.


----------



## evilnoodle

Judderman62 said:


> was fooking lucky - had my head hit the concrete with more force it mighta been a different story.
> 
> Best bit was that we found ONE plaster in the whole place and it just happened to be bob on right size for my wound lol.



It was a metal fire escape staircase you bounced down...not concrete....so yes....you were fookin lucky!

So was I tho....didn't fancy carrying you


----------



## Judderman62

evilnoodle said:


> It was a metal fire escape staircase you bounced down...not concrete....so yes....you were fookin lucky!
> 
> So was I tho....didn't fancy carrying you



no no..I'm sure behind me was concrete

take alook at 1st pic here.

Back and noggin on the concrete and shin whacked into iron work


----------



## UrbanX

_"I'm leaking...."_ - UrbanX





Chateau Chat Noir


----------



## Judderman62

ewwwww

--


----------



## PaulPowers

that is not leaving only footprints


----------



## jammy

Yeah ! my first exploring injury, very recent climbing over barbwire fence,also took a chunk out of my camera!(still using an old point n shoot)


oh worse than it looks of course!!


----------



## UrbanX

Oh well, at least you could thumb a lift to the hospital


----------



## PaulPowers

Where's this injury then aron90

That's a flesh wound


----------



## tunnelcor14

When someone pulls you out of a tight hole, don't let them bend you backwards at the same time. My friggin back is killing me.


----------



## PaulPowers

tunnelcor14 said:


> When someone pulls you out of a tight hole, don't let them bend you backwards at the same time. My friggin back is killing me.



I can't be the only one here thinking you should to the police about a sexual assault


----------



## UrbanX

Another keyboard lost to wine spray, cheers Paul.


----------



## Pincheck

Spent 30 minutes on returning home on Saturday morning after a night on the prowl removing the bit of thorn. Thats what happens when you climb a Hawthorn tree to jump of the top of a old style spikey fence into Brambles in the dark .


----------



## Woofem

Went to Cyprus last yr to look at abandoned villages, went to the 1st one and my appendix burst. went to Hospital had op, came round only to find i had a very badly twisted bowl into the bargain.
Dr saved my life there


----------

